# They live among us



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

IDIOT SIGHTING 


I handed the teller @ my bank a withdrawal slip for $400.00 
I said "May I have large bills, please"

She looked at me and said "I'm sorry sir, all the bills are the same
size."
When I got up off the floor I explained it to her....


IDIOT SIGHTING 
When my husband and I arrived at an automobile dealership to pick up
our car, we were told the keys had been locked in it. We went to the service
department and found a mechanic working feverishly to unlock the driver side
door. As I watched from the passenger side, I instinctively tried the door
handle and discovered that it was unlocked. 'Hey,' I announced to the
technician, 'it's open!' His reply: 'I know. I already got that side.'

This was at the Ford dealership in Canton,MS


IDIOT SIGHTING
We had to have the garage door repaired. 
The Sears repairman told us that one of our problems was that we did not
have a 'large' enough motor on the opener.
I thought for a minute, and said that we had the largest one Sears made at
that time, a 1/2 horsepower.
He shook his head and said, 'Lady, you need a 1/4 horsepower.' I responded
that 1/2 was larger than 1/4.
He said, 'NO, it's not..' Four is larger than two.' 

We haven't used Sears repair since.

IDIOT SIGHTING
My daughter and I went through the McDonald's take-out window and I gave the
clerk a $5 bill.
Our total was $4.25, so I also handed her a quarter.
She said, 'you gave me too much money.' I said, 'Yes Iknow, but this way you
can just give me a dollar bill back.
She sighed and went to get the manager, who asked me to repeat my request.
I did so, and he handed me back the quarter, and said 'We're sorry but we
could not do that kind of thing.'
The clerk then proceeded to give me back $1 and 75 cents in change. 

Do not confuse the clerks at McD's. 

IDIOT SIGHTING
I live in a semi rural area.
We recently had a new neighbor call the local township administrative office
to request the removal of the DEER CROSSING sign on our road.
The reason: 'Too many deer are being hit by cars out here!
I don't think this is a good place for them to be crossing anymore.' 

From Kingman , KS 



IDIOT SIGHTING IN FOOD SERVICE
My daughter went to a local Taco Bell and ordered a taco.
She asked the person behind the counter for 'minimal lettuce.' 
He said he was sorry, but they only had iceburg lettuce. 
-- From Kansas City 



IDIOT SIGHTING
I was at the airport, checking in at the gate when an airport employee
asked, 'Has anyone put anything in your baggage without your knowledge?'
To which I replied, 'If it was without my knowledge, how would I know?'
He smiled knowingly and nodded, 'That's why we ask.'

Happened in Birmingham , Ala. 


IDIOT SIGHTING
The stoplight on the corner buzzes when it's safe to cross the street.
I was crossing with an intellectually challenged coworker of mine. She asked
if I knew what the buzzer was for.
I explained that it signals blind people when the light is red.
Appalled, she responded, 'What on earth are blind people doing driving?!' 

She was a probation officer in Wichita , KS 


IDIOT SIGHTING
At a good-bye luncheon for an old and dear coworker who was leaving the
company due to 'downsizing,'
our manager commented cheerfully, 'This is fun. We should do this more
often.'
Not another word was spoken. We all just looked at each other with that
deer-in-the-headlights stare.

This was a lunch at Texas Instruments. 


IDIOT SIGHTING
I work with an individual who plugged her power strip back into itself and
for the sake of her life, couldn't understand why her system would not turn
on. 

A deputy with the Dallas County Sheriffs office, no less. 



IDIOT SIGHTING
How would you pronounce this child's name?
"Le-a"
Leah?? NO
Lee - A?? NOPE
Lay - a?? NO
Lei?? Guess Again.
This child attends a school in Kansas City, Mo. 
Her mother is irate because everyone is getting her name wrong.
It's pronounced "Ledasha".
When the Mother was asked about the pronunciation of the name, she said,
"the dash don't be silent." 

SO, if you see something come across your desk like this please remember to
pronounce the dash.
If dey axe you why, tell dem de dash don't be silent.

STAY ALERT!

They walk among us......and they VOTE
AND THEY APPARENTLY
ALL GET ELECTED!!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

truly funny and scary all at once :shock:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

1


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> truly funny and scarry all at once :shock:


No reason to be scarred.


----------

